# Another newbie, no diagnosis



## Katze80 (Jun 23, 2011)

So I am 31 and since April have been living a very healthy life style except for working nights as an ER nurse. I applied to graduate school and decided to get my physical done early.

Well I had general bloodwork done Friday and my TSH came back at 0.07 (0.34-4.82). I did have this checked last august and it was normal.

Now I work nights so don't sleep well, am irritable. I sweat like a pig on a normal basis since I was young. I have been losing hair. I have had a constant lump in my throat for a while now.

So Dr added on more bloodwork Tues and this is what came of it:
TSH is now 0.04 (0.27-4.5)
Free T4-1.8 (0.93-1.70)
Thyroid Peroxidase and Thyroglobulin Antibodies were negative.

My dr called this morning before I called them and have a radioactive uptake scan scheduled on Monday.

Besides my TSH my bloodwork looks ok so I am a little confused. He did not mention feeling any nodules upon palpation. Now I just wait I guess???

UPDATE:
TSH
06/17-0.07 (0.34-4.82)
06/21-0.04 (0.27-4.5)
06/25-0.03 (0.34-4.82)

Free T4
1.8 (0.93-1.70)
T3
06/25-3.8 (1.8-4.2)

Thyroid Stimulating antibodies
<1.0 (<1.3)

Had uptake scan today and after 6 hours it was 1.3% so fine.

So the dr is at a loss and I have to call in the morning to discuss more bloodwork. No closer to figuring out what is going on. 
Katrin


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Right now your labs are reading hyperthyroid.

To complete the picture, you should have a free T3 drawn, as well as a TSI (thyroid stimulating antibodies).

The purpose of the uptake scan would be to show if your thyroid has an increased uptake--supporting the irregularities in your lab work. It will also show any structural abnormalities--such as nodules that may be too small to be felt--and whether they are contributing to the problem. Some nodules are functional--they produce thyroid hormone.

Those, along with the results of the uptake scan will help you move forward.


----------



## Katze80 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for your response. My PMD is great but was a little confused on what all to order blood work wise. Once I find out about the scan I will ask about the remaining tests. Being an ER nurse we generally do not order these tests so I am somewhat clueless in regards to them.

Katrin


----------



## Chancha1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Also Katze80, if you are experiencing any of the symptoms, doc can rx you something for now. For example, I was having palpitations, I was tachy, eating all the time, could never keep still & was VERY irritable! So my doc rx'd Propranolol & Tapazole and have been taking them for a week. I feel some improvement already. Not sure if it applies to you, but maybe it'll help. Good luck!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yes, the meds will help. I've been on for 3 weeks, a huge difference while things are getting sorted. Best wishes to you.
Sue


----------



## Katze80 (Jun 23, 2011)

Luckily I have not had palpitations. The other symptoms are what I have been associating working nights so nothing I cannot deal with. I am not sure that I am keen on any of the proposed treatments. I am very sensitive to medications and lead an active lifestyle.

I will have my other labs drawn at work tonight and then go for the scan on monday and see where it leads me. I will keep you updated!

Katrin


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Katze80 said:


> So I am 31 and since April have been living a very healthy life style except for working nights as an ER nurse. I applied to graduate school and decided to get my physical done early.
> 
> Well I had general bloodwork done Friday and my TSH came back at 0.07 (0.34-4.82). I did have this checked last august and it was normal.
> 
> ...


Hi there Katrin and welome!! Congratulations on becoming an ER nurse. Lots of very very hard study so I applaud you for this.

Yowza! Sounds hyperthryoid to me and I certainly am glad you are getting RAIU. Cancer must be considered and hopefully ruled out plus it will be important to know what your uptake is.

This test would be interesting to have.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

When you were told the other tests were negative; does that mean 0 or does that mean the numbers were in range?

Good luck Monday and please let us know the results when you can.


----------



## Katze80 (Jun 23, 2011)

updated in original post


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

<<UPDATE:
TSH
06/17-0.07 (0.34-4.82)
06/21-0.04 (0.27-4.5)
06/25-0.03 (0.34-4.82)

Free T4
1.8 (0.93-1.70)
T3
06/25-3.8 (1.8-4.2)

Thyroid Stimulating antibodies
<1.0 (<1.3)

Had uptake scan today and after 6 hours it was 1.3% so fine.

So the dr is at a loss and I have to call in the morning to discuss more bloodwork. No closer to figuring out what is going on.<<

When the numbers are hyper like yours (they are still) but the uptake is normal, it can be thryoiditis, which can be transient.

However, you did come back with a small amount of TSI--normally there is none in the blood. Depending on your symptoms, watch and wait is likely appropriate--this can resolve on its own. Your doctor can also prescribe a short course of a beta blocker or antithyroid medicine. However, with the antibodies present it can become full blown Grave's Disease, so you need to be followed.

Report back with what the doctor says.


----------

